# The Great Dorset Steam Fair



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

as an aside - mods i hope this is the right place for this post? if not soz and bump it up...

is anyone going? if so has anyone taken their motorhome before? i have been several times as it is on my doorstep so to speak but i just wondered if any of you had any tips on making the most of our time there - dos and donts what to take - things that make it perfect

safe motorhoming there - are there any issues?

many thanks as usual

ezzy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi ezzy

Ok in here!


We wentlast year, and only did 2 nights, in between the MHF global rally and going across the channel for a month, so we didn;t have long enough. You really need 2 full days to cover it all, so 3 nights on site.
The area we were in was sloping, and difficult to get level, also slippery. Tows were available if necessary! Fresh water in tankers is available, toilet dumps in all areas. 
It's an amazing experience, especially at night with the steamers running the fairground. There was a separate band stage with additional charges, but we found there were enough alternatives for eveing musical enteratinment
8) 
There were warnings about securing the 'van - some iffy people about, but normal security considerations should be OK.

An unforgettable experience, if very tiring!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I will second the comment about securing your van - very iffy people about. Last year, 3 motorhomes and 2 caravans were also stolen according to our resident "steamer" (my son). Worth every minute though - all day through.

Colin


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

there is a Camping and Caravan Club rally that coincides with the GDSF about 1 mile away, there is a footpath to avid the main road if you want to walk it

but the C&CC lay on a double decker bus (free - with charity donation - I think?) that collects you from the rally field & drops you off INSIDE the show ground then catch the bus for your return

discounted show tickets for sale at the rally field so you show your tickets to the bus driver & go straight in 


this rally field is so much quieter (& safer ) than the show ground camp site, & if after a prolong visit to the real ale tent you miss the last bus back then it is a pleasant walk from the show ground especially if the moon is out


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We haven't been for the last couple of years, but before that Dave used to help a friend selling paint in one of the marques.We were there for the length of the show , and I still don't think I saw everything! It's absolutely fantastic. 

There are disposal points for cassette toilets. It's difficult to move your'van to fill up with water. We used plastic containers. It all depends on how long you stay. 

I think Trek's is very good advice to use the Camping and Caravan Rally site if that's possible.- especially if transport is available. Do though, make sure you can spend your evenings there so you can experience the showman's engines driving the fairgroud rides etc. and, as he says, you can alwys walk back afterwards.

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have stayed on the CCCTHS just down the road on two occasions. Extremely friendly wardens and very good value £7 a night when I last went. The only problem was no dumping facility for American R/Vs so after 2 nights and a hoard of grandchildren, the 'slop bucket' had to come out!

This year I have booked 3 nights (31st, 1st & 2nd Sept) in the disabled section of the show camping site. I have done so as I am going with eldest daughter and her partner and they only go camping where there is hook up. They also enjoy a drink or two and want to experience the evening entertainment and getting back to the CCC site afterwards would be a problem with me on my scooter. Have booked to go to the evening entertainment on the 1st September (daughter's birthday) when the Wurzels are on the programme.

Big difference in the prices though, £22 a night site fee (over 24') and £17.50 a day hook up (WOW!) At least I will be able to charge my scooter battery overnight as we are booked to go into the show for two days. I can guarantee that one day is certainly not enough!


----------



## Jubilado999 (May 27, 2011)

Further info on the C&CC would be useful . I can't seem to get any sense out of the C&CC members site.

regards Ken


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jubilado999 said:


> Further info on the C&CC would be useful . I can't seem to get any sense out of the C&CC members site.
> 
> regards Ken


page 129 of july CCC magazine. centre of middle column - Blandford Forum - Aug19th to Sep 11th


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

You need to be members of the Camping an Caravan Club to stay here

though you can normally join the club on arrival at these Temporary Holiday Sites

C&CC event 6111

Event Type: Temporary Holiday Site
Dates: 19 August 2011-11 September 2011
Times: 10:00 - 12:00
Event Title: Pimperne
Fees: £6.25 pun Extra adults £3.00 each

Steward Telephone: 07748323283
Unit Types: All
Map Reference: 195/899092

Site approx. 2m NE of Blandford. 
Please approach from A350 Blandford bypass turning at SP 'Sunrise Business Park'. After approx. 0.75m tn R SP Pimperne. Site on the R in approx. 0.25m. 
Watch for NFDA signs.


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, 
we go every year and have done for the past 12 years...(steam enthusiasts).
Although we have heard of 'things' happening, they have never happened to us or within the surrounding pitches close by, or to the many campers that we talk to. Although the CCandC site is good, you carn't beat staying on the actual show field....its amazing. And if you consider all the people that go year after year, there must be something in it. There is plenty of fresh water and loo emptying facilities.
This is our view on GDST.... Hope this helps


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi everyone

thanks for the info on the c&cc temp site will definitely be trying to get on that one as first i knew about it - think a little less worry esp as got a nice van i have waited decades for and saved all my hard earned pennies for - even with an alarm :wink: - just dont need to worry bout it the same.. also sleepful nights would be a bonus

i know might not be quite the same atmosphere but me thinks after 12 or more hours at the show i will have had more than enough steamy atmosphere :lol: 

dont like the sound of trudgin back and forth with water and trolleys sounds too much like caravanning for my liking   

also the what if its wet question was also at the back of my mind - i think the ccc area will be smaller so less vehicles churning it up perhaps :? 

so heres to a different steam show this year as going for more than one day and with the kon tiki! so will be able to stay into the evening and watch some bands - esp looking forward to the wurzels being a dorzet girl and also the beat as i saw them many moons ago in my home town of Brum!

hope all those going have a fab time and let the sun keep shining!  

so long for now peeps x


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

remember if you plan on using the steam fair camp site you have to book & pay in advance & bookings close before the show starts
http://www.gdsf.co.uk/booking/camping.aspx

though there is a Pay on arrival Campsite and Overnight Camping (though not able to accommodate caravans in this area)

but you can just turn up at the C&CC site so no advance planning

there can be a lot of drunks wandering around at all hours in the steam fair site - though friends who have stayed a couple of times have not had any problems - i just prefer the security & peace and quiet of the C&CC site

Note - the last bus home from the fair to the C&CC field is quite late 
can't exactly remember but it could be eleven PM ????

so that should give you enough time for a drink or two while listening to Dr Busker


----------

